# Fishing on NAS Pensacola



## bracks02 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey guys I'm going to be here at NAS Pensacola untill Dec and would like to spend my spare time fishing. I have been surf fishing a couple of times at the outer banks in NC but didnt really have much luck. So I'm looking for some tips on what kind of bait to use and how to set up my rig to catch some fish. I'm not dead set on catching a particular type of fish seeing how I wont be keeping them I just want to fish.

Thanks


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hey man i fish there every weekend so if u want pm me ur number n ill give u a call this weekend n we can get up n show u a couple things out there


----------

